# Surf Reels?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What's on your surf rod....spinning reel or baitcast? Line type?? Thanks, gb


----------



## saltlife3998 (Dec 26, 2013)

*surf reels*

i use a penn fierce 7000 spinning with 500yds 20 lb spider wire


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Fin-Nor OS95, 480 yds 100# braid, 12' Ugly Stick, braided cable leader.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I used baitcasting for years but with braid I can get an adequate amount of line on spinning reels and have gone to mostly spinning.

I like Shimano Baitrunners or Okuma Baitfeeders because you can set your drag to the proper amount, then put the reels in baitrunner mode while they are in the rod holders.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Newell 338 and 454. On harnells


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Calcutta 400 big Game 17lb blue mono.


----------



## Ballinxalex (Jan 5, 2014)

Avet lx 2 speed w/ 65lb power pro 600 yds


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Penn pursuit series 5000 and 7000 and 320 gt2. The pursuits are very affordable and perform very well. I've used the 5000 for four years now and it still works like new. If you are on a budget you can't go wrong with any of these reels. Load them up with Power Pro or Big Game and you are ready to go.

but what do I know...:biggrin:

:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Avet all the way. Love my two speed. Speaking if that I need to buy another.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the input.....still 'kicking tires' right now on what to get.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Penn Squall 15 with 300 yards of 30 pound braid, topped with 30 pound BBG. This is on a 10 foot Ugly Stik Dipsey Diver rod. We love this combo, plenty of line and drag, fast retrieve, "almost" impossible to backlash while throwing a mile.


----------



## craftedraven (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 4 rods I use with these reels:

* penn conflict 8000
* penn battle 8000
* okuma solterra
* avet sx


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

ambassadeur 7000's
penn prevail


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have some Daiwa Sealine HA 30- 50 on Ugly Sticks and some Penn's reels and Avet SX on ugly stick.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

i guess i'm old school, been using 500's on 10 foot heavy ugly sticks,, most of my life,, as for a lite surf gk 64 and abu 7000. on 8 foot ARS..


----------



## Gulfertx (Jan 14, 2014)

Penn 525 mag, and avet sx


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

For what it is worth, I don't spend a ton on surf rods or reels. I pretty much use Penn Senators 3/0, 4/0 and some Penn Squidders as well as a couple of Penn SpinFishers.

I buy the cheap Alpha rods at Academy which are about $30 as I am pretty tough on rods and tend to break them when I am not fishing rather than when fishing. Never had one break during a fight.

The Penns are all bullet proof and easy to maintain as well as relatively inexpensive to purchase. Lots of parts available and a lot of used ones on the market.

I catch a lot of big bull reds and big uglies in the surf during the year and I have never had an issue bringing one in. I use mono on all my surf gear and never had an issue but I am only fishing up to the 2nd sandbar at the maximum so line length has never bothered me.

Offshore..... I spend my reel and rod $$ for my offshore gear and exclusively Avet gear. I am more serious about my offshore than surf gear but again, I don't think I would change out any of my surf gear as I catch as much or more than most around me in the surf.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Misunderstood the original question...... 30 lb mono on all my surf reels without an issue.



Shredded Evidence said:


> For what it is worth, I don't spend a ton on surf rods or reels. I pretty much use Penn Senators 3/0, 4/0 and some Penn Squidders as well as a couple of Penn SpinFishers.
> 
> I buy the cheap Alpha rods at Academy which are about $30 as I am pretty tough on rods and tend to break them when I am not fishing rather than when fishing. Never had one break during a fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

Do any of y'all think that 6500's have any place in the surf? I have two with 125 yards of braid topped off with 20 lb big game.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

hard over and hooked up said:


> Do any of y'all think that 6500's have any place in the surf? I have two with 125 yards of braid topped off with 20 lb big game.


Absolutely. the Penn 6500 is a great reel for the surf in my opinion. They are pretty bullet proof and 20 lb line is good for everything but big sharks I think.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

For my 50yth birthday, on the 19th, my wife gave me a Penn 700 Greenie on a 10ft MH Penn Prevail rod. It's a nice rig, and with 20lb mono I think it'll do great in the surf. 

Previous to the like new Penn 700, I have two Abu 7000's on 10ft MH rods. One of them is an FTU rod, and the other is an 12ft MH Ugly Stick. They both work pretty good, with the 12 footer the one I reach for when I need some good distance. I have an Abu 10000CL 2 speed on an heavy action 8ft Ugly Stick that I haven't had a chance to use yet. But I'm hoping it'll work well for some big ones. 

The Abu 7000's were my go to rigs. But, I suspect that Penn 700 is fast going to become my favorite surf rig.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

My casting reels & rods:

Avet HXW 80# PP braid back/60# mono topshot on 12' St Croix Avid surf casting (Sharks)
FinNor MA30 80# PP braid back/60# mono topshot on 12' St Croix Mojo surf casting (Sharks)
2 Shimano Torium30 65# PP braid back/50# mono topshot on 11' Tica casting (Sharks, Bullreds, BUs)
2 Avet MXL 50# TT braid back/40# mono topshot on 10'6" St Croix Legend casting (Reds, Jacks, Smacks)
2 Penn 9M 30# PP braid all the way on 10' Penn Prevail (Pomps, Specs, Whiting)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*What is a......*

What is constitutes a surf reel?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> What is constitutes a surf reel?


I would say any reel designed to withstand saltwater that can be casted from the sand. :biggrin:


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Sure are some nice poles Surfguy, Hope u have a great year!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Sure are some nice poles Surfguy, Hope u have a great year!


Thanks Phil! If it's as good as last year, I'll be happy :biggrin:


----------



## Coil life 86 (Mar 30, 2012)

Avet sx with 15# sufix for the light stuff on custom 9ft fiberglass rods my uncle built for the light stuff and avet ex for the yak rods 12 & 14 ft my uncle also built backed with JB braid and sufix 40lb 150 yd top shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I am old school I guess, I use Penn 4/0 or 6/0 or Squidder or Jigmaster or 309 or 209 baitcasters, and Penn 9500 or 8500SS spinners, and I like mono, Trilene or Stren. Rods, I like Ugly sticks and Oceanmasters. I still have an old broomstick 8 ft fiberglass paired with my 6/0 wide. I like to take the levelwind off of the 309 and 209, just my preference.


----------

